# They harmful or not?



## MEsp (8 mo ago)




----------



## MEsp (8 mo ago)

MEsp said:


> View attachment 307478
> 
> 
> View attachment 307479


They are in my crested gecko enclosure(bioactive). They are not on my gecko but I can see them crawling around on some of the decor. This one hopped onto my finger from a piece of decor. Just wondering if these are harmful to my gecko. I know this is mainly about frogs but it's seemed like I'd get the most help from here. Sorry in advance.


----------



## Harpspiel (Jan 18, 2015)

There are many, many varieties of mites. Some parasitize reptiles, but many eat grains or break down soil or eat other mites or plants. Generally we want to avoid the reptile and plant-eating mites, but as far as I know the best way to identify those is to look at behavior. If it doesn't appear to be latching onto plants or onto your gecko, it's probably harmless.


----------



## MEsp (8 mo ago)

Harpspiel said:


> There are many, many varieties of mites. Some parasitize reptiles, but many eat grains or break down soil or eat other mites or plants. Generally we want to avoid the reptile and plant-eating mites, but as far as I know the best way to identify those is to look at behavior. If it doesn't appear to be latching onto plants or onto your gecko, it's probably harmless.


Okay, thanks so much. I'll just have to keep a close observation on them.


----------

